# طلاب ملزمة او شرح حول كيفية أستخدام جهاز Total station lica 407



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (23 فبراير 2009)

إلى الأحوة الأعزاء المهندسين والمهندسات المحترمين 

أرجوا منكم من لدية ملزمة او شرح حول كيفية أستخدام جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407 من اجل الفائدة لي ولزملائي الطلاب 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
أخوك
مهندس اليمن


----------



## Moh_refat (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال اية معلومات او شرح عن كيفية استخدام جهاز توتل استيش سوكيا 620 من اجل الفائدة 
وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## ChainDozer (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان ينفع بالأنجليزي فاليك الرابط و به العديد من الخيارات:
Total Station Leica 407
خالص تحياتي
و بالتوفيق

م/ ابو احمد
عدن - اليمن


----------



## ali992 (26 مايو 2009)

الأدهـ اليماني ــم قال:


> إلى الأحوة الأعزاء المهندسين والمهندسات المحترمين
> 
> أرجوا منكم من لدية ملزمة او شرح حول كيفية أستخدام جهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407 من اجل الفائدة لي ولزملائي الطلاب
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
> ...




*
السلام عليكم هذا manual بسيط لل TC407 باللغة الانكليزية أرجو أن تجد فيه ما تريد 

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ
*مشاهدة المرفق Total_Station_Manual-Leica_TC407-Fall2006.pdf


----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

يوجد لدي ملزمة لشرح ليكا tc 407 و لكن لا اعرف كيف ارفعها للمنتدي
في انتظار الرد علي كيفية رفع الملف و هو بي دي اف


----------



## ayyur (19 ديسمبر 2009)

salm o3alikom ana mina almaghrib ahtaj ila guide pour station total leica tc 407 bil arab aw francais chokran merci


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع ومشكور جدا


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
اتمنى انه تكون ملزمة باللغة العربية اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## حمـــاده (25 فبراير 2010)

ممكن يكون الشرح بالعربي اذا سمحتو


----------



## ط/هندسه (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للخوه على المجهود الكبير والعظيم


----------



## ارضفاي (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام علسكم


----------



## زهير الامين (5 أبريل 2010)

اريد شرح عن توتل استيشن سوكيا5.2 الان


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (18 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر والاحترام لكم


----------



## احمد عبساوى (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم احمد اريد تعريف لجهاز توتل استيشن لايكا 407
ارجو منكم المساعده ضروررررى جدااااااااااااااا وعاجل


----------



## motee-z (25 يوليو 2010)

*مشكلة حساب المنسوب في لايكا 407*

ارجو من صادف مشكلة في حساب منسوب نقطة مرصودة في جهاز لايكا 407 كيف استطاع ان يحل المشكلة
لدي جهاز لايكا مشكلته انه يعطي فرق منسوب صحيح بين نقطتين مرصودتين ولكن لايعطي فرق منسوب صحيح بينه وبين نقطة واحده كما فرق المنسوب لنقطة واحدة يتغير في نفس الوقفة كلما ادخلنا ارتفاع جديد للجهاز مع العلم ان ارتفاع الجهاز لا علاقة لة بفرق الارتفاع
ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## thaher (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم على عطائكم المفيد للناس لكم جزيل الشكر ولجميع القائمين على الملتق اخوكم thaher.karem ويسلم شعي مصر وفلسطين


----------



## السيبضر مصطفي (6 أغسطس 2010)

*طلب شرح برنامجsurfer*

ارجو منكم ارسال شرح مفصل عن برنامج surfer مع اجمل تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م\ أحمد الشرمي (30 أغسطس 2010)

*هندسة المساحة والطرق*

جزاكم الله خيرا ومجهود مبارك في هذه الأيام المباركة وأرجو من الجميع التفاعل لأنجاح مثل هذه الأعمال العربية الواعدة وأن لايبخلو بما لديهم من معلومات عدن جنة اليمن


----------



## م\ أحمد الشرمي (30 أغسطس 2010)

*هندسة المساحة والطرق*

أخواني المهندسين والمشتغلين بالمساحة ألرجا من كانت عنده فائدة حول عمل ليكا 407 أو رابط الكتروني يمكن بواسطته فهم خطوات العمل على هذا الجهاز أرجو سرعة الرد أسعاااااااااااااف
عندي شباب يبغوا الفائدة ومستعجلين.

عدن جنة اليمن


----------



## م\ أحمد الشرمي (30 أغسطس 2010)

*هندسة المساحة والطرق*

الأخوة القائمين على المنتدى الرجا ولاتكليف عليكم اذاأمكن تعملوا فهرسة للمواد العلميية لسهولة البحث عن الفائدة 
عدن جنة اليمن


----------



## chtioui (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للخوه على المجهود الكبير والعظيم


----------



## حارث البدراني (31 أغسطس 2010)

انشاء الله انا عندي بالعربي راح ابعثو


----------



## م\ أحمد الشرمي (31 أغسطس 2010)

أخونا حارث البدراني الرجاء في أقرب فرصة 
وما عليك أمر يالطيب


----------



## 4speed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rana sabr (4 أكتوبر 2010)

rbna ykrmk


----------



## صقر العايد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أليك هذا الشرح وبالعربي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180589.html


----------



## صقر العايد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم اليك هذا الشرح وبالعربي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180589.html


----------



## أبن اليمن (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ana_ana (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم (قال رسول الله خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة)


----------



## حسن طلعت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## abdallahothman (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني


----------



## thaher (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا اخوكم thaher


----------



## ibrahem fathy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لو انت من مصر انا ممكن اقابلك واديلك ملزمة تفصيلية عن توتال 407 لايكا واحنا كلنا تحت امرك


----------



## ibrahem fathy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني انا من مصر وخبرتي بالمنتديات بسيطة جدا وكنت عايز اعرف كيفية عمل cold and hot يا ريت لو فيه حد يعرف يبعتلي علي الاميل ده [email protected] alignment


----------



## hmou (1 يناير 2011)

salam olaikoum ana hmou mina almghrib ahtaj ila kaiyfiyat istikhdam station total topcon 300 bi alarabiya aw français merci


----------



## thamer 69 (31 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## abdo.satar (1 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله قد تم رفع الملفات 

وهذه الملفات انا رفعتها من المندى 

وجزاه الله خيرا من وضعها فى المندى 


اسئلك الدعاء لى وله


----------



## nessal (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا م / حمزة 
اريد منكم كيفية استخدام جهاز لايكا 407 وكل متعلقاته ونشكركم جزيلاً 
واتني لكم دوام الصحة والعافية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رفعت علي مقبل (29 مارس 2011)

نرجو منكم ياشباب المساعده نسيت كود جهاز لايكا 407


----------



## رفعت علي مقبل (29 مارس 2011)

*نرجو منكم ياشباب المساعده نسيت كود جهاز لايكا 407*
نبغى بالعربي ياشباب​


----------



## belkhir86 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*شكررررررررررررا لك اخي **abdo.satar جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله نحن بنتظار المزيد*]


----------



## belkhir86 (23 أغسطس 2011)

* جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم انت والمنقولة منه انشاء الله نحن بنتظار المزيد 
*


----------



## السيد عزام (23 أغسطس 2011)

ستجد مطلبك بهذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t271907-2.html


----------



## بدر علي يحي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووكم سا عدوني اريد كتاب باالعربي عن الا يكا 407 لو سمحت ضروري انا اشتغل بمؤسسه وااريده ضروري


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر لكم جميعا
:56:


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*منول جهاز توتل ستيشن لايكا 407*



ط/هندسه قال:


> شكرا للخوه على المجهود الكبير والعظيم



هذا منول جهاز توتل ستيشل لايكا 407


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 
هذا منول جهاز توتل ستيشن لايكا 407


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اخوان المنول موجود عندي بالعربي لكن ما هي كيفت الرفع على نت


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اخوان المنول موجود عندي بالعربي لكن ما هي كيفت الرفع على نت


----------

